# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Ιδέες για παιχνίδια

## panagiota

Γειά σε όλους!! τι παιχνίδια έχετε να μου προτείνετε για το νέο μου budgie? μέχρι στιγμής του έχω πάρει μόνο μια κούνια και μια σκαλίτσα!  :winky:

----------


## lagreco69

Ιδεες εδω Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους.

----------


## panagiota

> Ιδεες εδω Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους.


ευχαριστώ πολύ!  :Youpi:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:

----------


## panagiota

παιδιά για να φτιάξουμε διχτάκι τι σπάγκο χρησιμοποιούμε?

----------


## lagreco69

Παναγιωτα δες αυτα τα θεματα θα σε βοηθησουν. 

(1) Σχοινι για παιχνιδια παπαγαλων. 
(2) Χειροποιητο διχτυ για κλουβι.

----------


## panagiota

ευχαριστώ πολύ!!  :Big Grin:   διαβάζω όσο μπορώ αλλά το φορουμ είναι τόσο πλούσιο που όλο και κάτι μου ξεφέυγει!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

